

Ask HN: Which Startups Have Good Summer Internship Programs? - aorshan

I have been doing some research into trying to get an internship over the summer with a tech company and wanted to know if anybody had any suggestions on companies to check out. I would probably be better with a marketing internship but do have a bit of coding experience.<p>I am a sophomore college student (University of Miami) and would be willing to travel pretty much anywhere in the US for a good program (help finding lodging would be appreciated though)<p>I know some python and some java and plan on learning Django/html/css between now and the summer. Also I have a good deal of experience in marketing, both online and offline.
======
maxstoller
You should look into HackNY (<http://hackny.org>). Last summer HackNY paired
35 students [1] up with startups and gave them all housing in NYC.

[1] <http://hackny.org/a/2011/06/class-of-2011-hackny-fellows/>

~~~
endtime
Yeah, HackNY is awesome, great way to find internships with startups. In
particularly, I know the Parsely guys and I met their interns last
summer...they seemed to be having a good time and feel quite integrated into
the team. I've also talked to someone who had a good time at Aviary.

Also, I know Parsely uses Python for some stuff and I think they use Django
somewhere as well, fwiw.

------
younata
The hiring threads, posted at the beginning of each month by the bot
whoishiring [1], are great resources for finding places to intern at.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>

------
c_t_montgomery
the short answer is: yes. any experience you get working at MOST startups will
be phenomenal. the key is finding one who's founders are on the same page you
are (work hours, personality, etc).

I posted on HN about 8 months ago, came out here to work, we got some funding,
and now I'm taking a semester off class to work as the first employee. so,
keep being proactive and ask the right questions - the rest will fall into
place.

